# Price dock for horned steers



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello,

I am trying to decide whether it is worth it to have some steers dehorned?

I will probably do my own in the future, but have never done it before, so I called the vet and he said it would be $5 per head plus $55 farm visit and $35 chute usage fee.

I have 21 that need done.

My main thought is to go ahead and have him do it so it's done, and I could watch him so I have a better idea how to do it myself.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

How old are these steers? Are you going to use or sell them for beef? Do you have customers who won't buy horned steers? It seems a shame to put them the trauma of dehorning if they're going to be beef. I've never had to pay a processor more because mine have horns.

If you plan to disbud calves, then it really ought to be done when they are VERY young, hopefully with the benefit of some sort of sedation or pain relief, most likely available only through a vet.

Please read before you rush into this: https://www.avma.org/KB/Policies/Pages/Castration-and-Dehorning-of-Cattle.aspx


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I agree with you. Have it done. Her/His cost seams reasonable. 

How old are the steers? 

All the best.


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

They are between 5 and 8 months. 

Planning on selling them at the local sale barn, and I know there will be a price hit if they have horns. 

I was just curious if anybody had any kind of real numbers?


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Just came in from de-horning 5 head of 5 month old steers and 1 heifer. Last year my vet did the de-horning and let me do the last one. He (and I) just chopped them off, sprinkled on some blood clotter and turned them loose. They, as well as the ones I did earlier were a little ticked at me for a day but otherwise no issues. My vet did advise that I wait until after fly season.


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

gundog why don't you run over and knock mine off since your done with yours!

I would think fly season should be over, but 80 degrees November 2nd in Iowa not sure there will be an end to fly season this year!


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

for $9.28 each I would sure let the vet do it. I saw 30 cents per LB difference on some cattle sold last summer between black and horned and black polled.


----------



## Empire (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah that's about the dock here for horns at the sale barn. Some feed lots must not be liking the horns because when one with horns would come in the ring, the main buyers wouldn't bid


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

buddy and I shipped the same day a few years back.His were horned mine not. There was at least a 30 cent difference.


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

Well I guess that answers my question if it's worth doing!

30 cents per pound is not much less than what my calves are worth, I will do everything I can to help get the price up.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

You have to wait and let them heal up from the dehorning too or you will get docked for that. 

Best done at a couple months, just when the buds are out good, with the hot iron. They run to their momma when it's over and forget all about it within minutes. And they look good when they grow up too. 

Scooping the horns out of their skull when they are older sets them back more and puts them at more risk of infection, tetanus, etc. Our vet uses an iron and cauterizes them after dehorning, sprays them good with antiseptic. They mope around for a few days, but still get over it amazingly fast considering. Cattle are tough critters!

Seems like the cost pencils out with the higher sale price.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

i have never seen much of a price difference in my area, but i dont sell as caves i sell cattle that are ready for a quick grain finish or just a grass fed slaughter


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies! 

Hope to keep them a while longer, and MAYBE make a few bucks.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Have you heard of a Callicrate Bander? Instead of sawing the horns off they are banded and they fall off. Really clean.
I kind of wish I had some to do, so I might try one out.
nobull.net


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I hope everyone of you who castrates or dehorns older animals will read this article. There are a few who take the well-being of their animals into consideration but many more who don't give a horse's patootie about it. Please pay attention and do what's right for your livestock.

https://www.avma.org/KB/Resources/LiteratureReviews/Documents/dehorning_cattle_bgnd.pdf


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Get this set dehorned then go out and buy a polled bull for next year, problem solved.


----------



## Empire (Jan 7, 2016)

Yep I run polled cattle so I don't have to deal with horns.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Whoo, be glad to help but from where I am (Idaho) it's a bit of a drive. Oh. went out and fed my calves this morning and all 15 were biting at the bit to get at their grain. As far as not giving a Cr#p about my calves that's just a bunch of nonsense. I de-horn the way my vet recommended and they get wormed twice a year, all shots are up to date, check on them twice a day, have seven acres a grass in four fields that they browse on 365 days a year, clean water, loose minerals, ten gallons of calf grower a day and about sixty lbs a dairy quality hay a day. In addition, they have a tin roofed cattle shed with clean straw available 24/7. I'll match the care I give my cattle to anyone.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

G. Seddon, OK, I read the article. First, as stated in the article, Most of the drugs used in the study have not been FDA approved in the USA. Second, as stated in the article these procedures would be cost prohibited, and in many cases the pain was only controlled while the animal was under sedation. Lastly, their recommendation was to use polled genetics/bulls. It kind of reminds me of the last time I went to the dentist "this wont hurt a bit".


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

gundog, all I'm saying is that I believe people raising horned livestock who wish to remove the horns do so at an early age when it's not so traumatic to the animal and do all they can to relieve painful procedures. If you take on the responsibilities of caring for livestock, then you owe it to them to do so with a conscience. If you are in a commercial enterprise, then get a polled herd so you won't lose money at the sale barn. Very simple. I'm done with this conversation.


----------



## BeltieX (Sep 26, 2015)

Banding the horns is less bloodiest and in most cases, the animals won't go off feed unlike other methods. What kind is your calves? I had some horned calves last year and I received no dock but then again high prices played a role. Current prices it will cost you 5 cents to 40 cents dock depends on horn size and breed.


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

All my calves are holstein/holstein cross. 

I would love to have the ability to start a herd with a polled bull, but I work on the road away from home about 5 days per week so I would be very nervous calving time being gone. My wife see's to them while I'm gone, but this is my project and I don't feel like putting that much pressure on her while I'm gone.


----------



## Empire (Jan 7, 2016)

I am assuming you purchase and resell calves then. You should see if you can find a farmer that breeds first calf heifers to an Angus bull and see if you could purchase calves from them. Should solve your horn issue and also give you a price boost at the auction house.


----------



## BeltieX (Sep 26, 2015)

I wouldn't use an Angus bull on the heifers if you're gone for five days a week since I didn't trust the Holstein side as I've found that the Holstein side tends override Angus' low BW and give you some big calves at birth. Longhorn, Corriente, highland or mini bull will throws tiny calves that will get up and nurse in few minutes without any aid from you.


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

I have bought my calves from a guy that goes around to local dairies, and tries to pick them up cheap. 

I know it's a crapshoot on what I'm getting, but so far have only had minor problems!

The last 10 I bought were all weaned and crossed with a beef bull. Not sure what the bull was, but 9 out of the 10 ended up with horns.

I'm hoping I can get more from that guy, because so far they have all ended up being good calves.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Being dairy cross breds they will always be docked, just because their horns are gone will never stop that. Shape of head always gives them away, body shape is also a giveaway. Dairy crosses always bring less money, especially Jersey. Even IF they only look jersey cross. There is a horn dock, horned Hereford vs polled but that is only a few cents except feeders going to finish at large feedyards, they don't like horned cattle so a bigger dock....James


----------



## Empire (Jan 7, 2016)

BeltieX said:


> I wouldn't use an Angus bull on the heifers if you're gone for five days a week since I didn't trust the Holstein side as I've found that the Holstein side tends override Angus' low BW and give you some big calves at birth. Longhorn, Corriente, highland or mini bull will throws tiny calves that will get up and nurse in few minutes without any aid from you.


I said find a guy using an Angus bull on dairy heifers, not for him to breed his calves to an angus. Also how would a long horn or Highland bull help the issue with getting docked for having horns? Longer horns don't mean more money.


----------



## BeltieX (Sep 26, 2015)

Empire said:


> I said find a guy using an Angus bull on dairy heifers, not for him to breed his calves to an angus. Also how would a long horn or Highland bull help the issue with getting docked for having horns? Longer horns don't mean more money.


Better have a live calf than a dead calf. You can't sell a dead calf.


----------



## Empire (Jan 7, 2016)

He's buying and raising and reselling, not breeding. Folks around here have been using Angus on Holstein for decades and have had great results. There are Angus bulls that have great epd scores to use on Holstein cows or heifers. Also this thread is asking about being docked for horns at the sale barn, so why would you suggest a large horned bull to use? 
I agree that highlands would be a good choice in situations where a person wanted to lower birth weight, they are good for that. But this guy isn't looking to breed right now so that's an erroneous suggestion.


----------



## BeltieX (Sep 26, 2015)

Empire said:


> He's buying and raising and reselling, not breeding. Folks around here have been using Angus on Holstein for decades and have had great results. There are Angus bulls that have great epd scores to use on Holstein cows or heifers. Also this thread is asking about being docked for horns at the sale barn, so why would you suggest a large horned bull to use?
> I agree that highlands would be a good choice in situations where a person wanted to lower birth weight, they are good for that. But this guy isn't looking to breed right now so that's an erroneous suggestion.


Because it is not a dumb suggestion if you want have a heifer to have a live calf on ground in mere minutes while you're not at home for five days, duh. It was a suggestion to him if he wants to calving out some heifers he has or not.

That said, Holstein feeders at current prices didn't bringing much $$ right now, horned or not.


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

That said, Holstein feeders at current prices didn't bringing much $$ right now, horned or not.[/QUOTE]


Of course this is my main concern. When I started buying these guys they were worth about what they are now. 

I am just trying to get as much $ as possible, so I have decided to go ahead and remove the horns.

Going to vaccinate them while I'm running them through the chute also.

I wasn't wanting to have these steers as long as I have had them, but keep feeding them hoping prices rebound. Now I am in recovery mode (again trying to make a $).

Thanks to everyone for all the input!!!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like you have a plan. The longer you keep them the bigger the horns will get.


----------

